# Knee Protection and More



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Any mid-priced knee pads at Lowe’s Depot should be sufficient in my experience. 

Best way to help your back while working down low - don’t do it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Proflex Kneeling Pad. ( Ergodyne Work Gear )

Made in Taiwan, BTW.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

You're all wrong.:wink:

I went to sears and bought a mechanics 
rolling chair...perfect height to sit on and
Plug & switch....I whip around that building 
like Flash on that thing..:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

lighterup said:


> You're all wrong.:wink:
> 
> I went to sears and bought a mechanics
> rolling chair...perfect height to sit on and
> ...


My Snap-on chair has been good to me for twenty-five years.

I also run my receptacles up to 18"AFF on center.

Every two-inches helps.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

telsa said:


> My Snap-on chair has been good to me for twenty-five years.
> 
> I also run my receptacles up to 18"AFF on center.
> 
> Every two-inches helps.


I am still at 12" AFF but my back is achy...it's probably time to go 18


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

lighterup said:


> You're all wrong.:wink:
> 
> I went to sears and bought a mechanics
> rolling chair...perfect height to sit on and
> ...


That's what we do.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

brian john said:


> That's what we do.


I also bought a mechanics tool cart. 
It has an upper and lower shelf.
I set everything I need on that , tools materials 
etc and use it on rough-ins and Finishes ..especially 
when hanging light fixtures.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

lighterup said:


> I also bought a mechanics tool cart.
> It has an upper and lower shelf.
> I set everything I need on that , tools materials
> etc and use it on rough-ins and Finishes ..especially
> when hanging light fixtures.


If you get a chance, I'd love to see your chair and cart set up...

Re the height if the receptacles, isn't that specified in the plans?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I am still at 12" AFF but my back is achy...it's probably time to go 18


I don't think I have ever installed one less than 16" to center.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Pete E said:


> If you get a chance, I'd love to see your chair and cart set up...
> 
> Re the height if the receptacles, isn't that specified in the plans?


generally commercial prints do in the specs , but rarely resi.

I've wired home for handicapped guy once and 
the outlet receptacles were @ 24"AFF and the
switches were @ 36" AFF


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't think I have ever installed one less than 16" to center.


One time I started to rough in a house for the Greeks
and said ...eff it I'm raising these ...I went to 16" and the guy
didn't catch it on the rough in but later on the finish
he thru one of his hissy fits...he hates seeing any electrical
devices:crying:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> generally commercial prints do in the specs , but rarely resi.
> 
> I've wired home for handicapped guy once and
> the outlet receptacles were @ 24"AFF and the
> switches were @ 36" AFF


36" seems low for switches.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 36" seems low for switches.


it is normally but he was in a wheel chair

normal height is 44" AFF


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

lighterup said:


> generally commercial prints do in the specs , but rarely resi.
> 
> I've wired home for handicapped guy once and
> the outlet receptacles were @ 24"AFF and the
> switches were @ 36" AFF


Over here, it generally specified in the plans for Res as well and its a minimum of 18" for new installs...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Foam gardening pads for working on generators. Rarely any plans for any residential I do. Occasionally some drawings with heights for handicap accessibility, but that's about it.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Pete E said:


> Over here, it generally specified in the plans for Res as well and its a minimum of 18" for new installs...


The only height specs I can think of off the top
of my head that would be in the code is for the
18" rule for floor outlets . (they need to be within
18" of the wall to be considered in the wall space
requirements)
or
outdoor receptacles have to be within (6 to 6-1/2'?)
of grade to be considered fulfilling the code requirement
for outdoor receptacles front & back of residences

I wouldn't push the limit on this indoors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> it is normally but he was in a wheel chair
> 
> normal height is 44" AFF


For ADA places I've done were 42" AFF.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For ADA places I've done were 42" AFF.


He was midget in a wheel chair:vs_laugh:

Just joking.
It was customized to what he wanted


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> *He was midget in a wheel chair*:vs_laugh:
> 
> Just joking.
> It was customized to what he wanted


That's not funny!



















J/k


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

sorry...buddy...well ...it's just that ya you 
kept pressin' Mac!..and I couldn't help it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> sorry...buddy...well ...it's just that ya you
> kept pressin' Mac!..and I couldn't help it


LOL, I was gonna say my mom was a midget but I let it ride...


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have one of those kneeling pads for the little bit of work I have to do kneeling down. If I was spending some serious time trimming out or kneeling, I would get one of those roll around seats like mentioned above.

Kneeling down is hard on your body after a while. Makes sense if you can sit on a roll around seat rather than kneel, should be a lot better for you.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Our "standard" is 12" to the bottom of box and 48" to bottom of box. I guess that makes it about 14" to centre and 50" to centre...

I have used a foam gardening pad for years. When I crawled around in attics and crawlspaces I would use some cheapo knee pad, but they never seem to last like the gardening pad.

Cheers
John


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Back to kneepads....

I did resi for a long time and tried a bunch. This Exact model(lots of look-a-likes out there) :https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bon-Tool-Superlight-Rubber-Foam-Knee-Pads-12-309/301852350 was by far the best. Lightweight, cheap, protective, and keeps your knees warm and flexible. I would take the top strap off and save it until the other one wore out.

Crawlspaces, attics, trimming in/under tight spaces and other fun tasks all call for a nice pair of promotion pads.


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

I use a garden foam pad for indoor stuff so I don’t scuff or dirty the floors. For crawl space or attic I use the Knee-Pro III knee pads. They don’t fatigue your knee area as fast and are pretty comfortable. I try to just stay off of my knees as much as possible. Same with my back. Keep your workplace elevated and you will not bend over as much.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Best knee protection out there right now is an apprentice . Not cheap but wrth it .


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

catsparky1 said:


> Best knee protection out there right now is an apprentice . Not cheap but wrth it .


I am the apprentice. 3 months in, greener than baby****. Could you imagine my bosses' reaction if I listened to some of you guys and brought a chair to with me to work?? :vs_mad:


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Ratboy said:


> I am the apprentice. 3 months in, greener than baby****. Could you imagine my bosses' reaction if I listened to some of you guys and brought a chair to with me to work?? :vs_mad:


Lol
Ive used a 5g bucket wiring receptacles, but normally i wear knee pads if im doing alot of them

Texting and Driving


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I've tried every set of knee pads I could get my hands on.....they're all the same. The $10 ones do the same thing as the $80 ones.

Just get something. Knee replacements are pricey.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I carry a kneeling and a cheap mechanics stool. Depends on the job which works better. Knee pads are best only in situations where I can't use those. Knee pads bind up on the back on my legs or slop all over and fall down. No matter what the price.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Kneepads are handy for crawling in crawlspaces and attics too!

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulengr said:


> I carry a kneeling and a cheap mechanics stool. Depends on the job which works better. Knee pads are best only in situations where I can't use those. Knee pads bind up on the back on my legs or slop all over and fall down. No matter what the price.


Have you ever seen the work pants that have pockets on the knees for pads?

If I was going to be doing a fair amount of crawling around I'd give them a try.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you ever seen the work pants that have pockets on the knees for pads?
> 
> 
> 
> If I was going to be doing a fair amount of crawling around I'd give them a try.




Yes. I can get the cheap ones that go up my overalls clean out knees. Works awesome in winter. But kind of choked on the new “work pant” price. Company supplies Carhartt FR twill pants. I have a whole closet of brown and jean carpenter pants, some insulated and some chap style for briars. Some are even FR. So I don’t feel terrible about paying $35-40 on work pants or more on overalls but $90...jeez!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulengr said:


> Yes. I can get the cheap ones that go up my overalls clean out knees. Works awesome in winter. But kind of choked on the new “work pant” price. Company supplies Carhartt FR twill pants. I have a whole closet of brown and jean carpenter pants, some insulated and some chap style for briars. Some are even FR. So I don’t feel terrible about paying $35-40 on work pants or more on overalls but $90...jeez!


I hear that and I have to pay extra for 2x talls.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I got a couple pairs of the work pants with pockets for kneepads and they're amazing. Worth every penny.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

StriickeN said:


> I got a couple pairs of the work pants with pockets for kneepads and they're amazing. Worth every penny.


What brand are they?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

These are really good and they stay on.... From Duluth but they are $45 a pair


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What brand are they?


They're the duluthflex ultimate cargo's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

StriickeN said:


> They're the duluthflex ultimate cargo's.


Thanks, I'll take a look and see about ordering.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I use the NIKE kind that you see kids playing soccer wear. I used to get them all the time at Sport's Authority, but they closed down. So now I am getting a bit desperate finding some brick and mortar store here that sells them or similar. Down to my last two pairs. Dey the bestest you know. 

Macmikeman has spoken!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Some years back an electrician posted that his wears volleyball kneepads under his trousers all the time. They're the elastic type you pull over your foot like a sock and pull up over your kneecap. It prevented him from having to specially apply knee pads when he needed to be on his knees. I never tried it, but kicked the idea around. My main objection was that they'd get sweaty, so I'd probably need 7 pair to use a fresh one each day and do with the weekly laundry.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Some years back an electrician posted that his wears volleyball kneepads under his trousers all the time. They're the elastic type you pull over your foot like a sock and pull up over your kneecap. It prevented him from having to specially apply knee pads when he needed to be on his knees. I never tried it, but kicked the idea around. My main objection was that they'd get sweaty, so I'd probably need 7 pair to use a fresh one each day and do with the weekly laundry.


This is exactly basically what I do. Since I wear shorts all the time. The kind of shorts that have extra pockets on the legs down near the knees. The best part is when in attics, that type of knee pad doesn't slip on the truss like the hard kind can do , resulting in a poke thru drywall or worse- canick ceiling tiles.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

StriickeN said:


> I got a couple pairs of the work pants with pockets for kneepads and they're amazing. Worth every penny.


I tried that route and just wore holes in the knees of my expensive pants. 

Back when I had to buy my own work clothes/ppe 

Otherwise "ok" for flat, smooth ground.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

carhartt Double-Front-Work-Dungaree-B01


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Some years back an electrician posted that his wears volleyball kneepads under his trousers all the time. They're the elastic type you pull over your foot like a sock and pull up over your kneecap. It prevented him from having to specially apply knee pads when he needed to be on his knees. I never tried it, but kicked the idea around. My main objection was that they'd get sweaty, so I'd probably need 7 pair to use a fresh one each day and do with the weekly laundry.


Shunk has to have the nicest legs on ET....

I tried those styles, but I ended up getting all chaffed behind the straps of the pads after wearing them for a while.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

Switched said:


> Shunk has to have the nicest legs on ET....
> 
> I tried those styles, but I ended up getting all chaffed behind the straps of the pads after wearing them for a while.


which is why i went carhartt double knee, they have saved my knees countless times and they are always there without having to remember or think about knee pads.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

NorCalChico said:


> which is why i went carhartt double knee, they have saved my knees countless times and they are always there without having to remember or think about knee pads.


I like Carhartt.... but the design of their pants is severely flawed. The stupid clean-out at the bottom of the pants is too small to stick in pads that are really going to make a difference. Then, when you get them in, you can't take them out for laundry. 

So if you happened to get one of the foam style, they will warp and shrink in a dryer, which means line drying.... 

I ended up switching to some tactical style pants a while back that have pockets that allow you to insert and remove the knee pads. I can insert thicker pads, and swap them to other pairs of pants. 

The pants are not near as heavy duty as the Carhartts, but if you really want awesome knee protection, they beat them all day long.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

I put military issued knee and elbow pads in my carhartt, they have help up to a dozen washes no problem, plus the knee pads were a couple dollars for a pair. If there is another idea like these, I'd love to try them


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

NorCalChico said:


> I put military issued knee and elbow pads in my carhartt, they have help up to a dozen washes no problem, plus the knee pads were a couple dollars for a pair. If there is another idea like these, I'd love to try them


I get the 5.11 Tactical pants... They seem to last about 8-12 months for me vs. Carhartts that lasted 12 months.

YMMV on the pants... I do a good amount of crawling too, so it isn't just laid up on a smooth concrete floor. 

The pocket configuration takes some getting used to, but if we all just started to conceal/carry then I would be set for working/playing....:wink:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Off-topic, and my apologies for it, but what makes those pants good for ccw? Simply a bigger front pocket? Is that what they mean by “pockets sized for tactical use”? Can’t just say “pockets great for a gun with minimal printing” or something?


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

*Best pants ever*










Ten years still going strong. And a built in holder for your Swedish electrician knife hehe.

https://www.idealworkwear.com/products/carpenter-ace-tool-pocket-pants-clay-675070846


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I get the 5.11 Tactical pants... They seem to last about 8-12 months for me vs. Carhartts that lasted 12 months.
> 
> YMMV on the pants... I do a good amount of crawling too, so it isn't just laid up on a smooth concrete floor.
> 
> The pocket configuration takes some getting used to, but if we all just started to conceal/carry then I would be set for working/playing....:wink:


I used to get way more than a year out of Carhartts. 

You mean we all don't CC already?


----------

